# Here`s an suggestion.How bout a health thread?



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Talk about medical science news,Medical info, or anything effects the body we should know.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Did you mean 'forum' instead of 'thread', Steve. Not a bad idea, Steve. How about a mental health forum, Steve? Would you volunteer to be the moderator and resident advisor, Steve?

*"Hello, America, this is Dr. Steveox. I'm listening..."*


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Steveox said:


> Talk about medical science news,Medical info, or anything effects the body we should know.


I think we have enough off topic discussion around here. If you want to talk about health stuff, I would suggest going to a site that specializes in that sort of thing.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 20, 2004)

Nick said:


> Did you mean 'forum' instead of 'thread', Steve. Not a bad idea, Steve. How about a mental health forum, Steve? Would you volunteer to be the moderator and resident advisor, Steve?
> 
> *"Hello, America, this is Dr. Steveox. I'm listening..."*


Geez, Nick, what are you implying, Nick. Nick, your right though, if we have a Mental Health forum half the members here should be moderators, Nick. Nick, Nick, Nick...isn't this fun. :lol:


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

"Calling Dr. Howard, Dr. Fine, Dr. Ox."


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Did you mean 'forum' instead of 'thread', Steve. Not a bad idea, Steve. How about a mental health forum, Steve? Would you volunteer to be the moderator and resident advisor, Steve?
> 
> *"Hello, America, this is Dr. Steveox. I'm listening..."*


Amazing, Nick. Just amazing. This post made my day. Of course most of it was spent dealing with a power outage that knocked out our data center, e-mail, Internet access, as well as the power to our floor, so fatigue has lowered my standards a bit, but what the hell, your reply was "spot on" no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Between Nicks post and JBs post, I think I'm going to have some strange nightmares


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually Steve while I don't know what I think of a runing thread on health issues I do thank you for trying to come up with something useful and informative.

Sure it is off topic. But so is an actor/movie game. So are all the swiftboat threads, and I am mildly surprised that we ddi not see a thred d on the 35th anniversry of the moon landing saying that john kerry did not earn a purple heart on the moon or saying that today because of George W bush's failed economic policies the average American can no longer afford a weekend on the moon every summer.

At least you tried Steverino.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

John Kerry landed on the moon?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

If he had he would be criticized for leaving Vietnam early to go there.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

-- Just in case anybody wasn't sure!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw an ad last night from Love Boat Veterans for the Truth that claimed that Kerry perfoermed gay weddings on the moon. But I guess that they had a first amendment right to say that.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

I meant the effects being overweight,The effects on drinking, Drug issues or exercising too much. Even what might help to get over colds or flu.Those types of issues.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

We understood what you meant, Steve. Thanks for the suggestion, but reread Chris's response in case you're not sure. One site that may be of interest to you is www.webmd.com

Speaking of health, We're glad to see you are staying on your meds. You most recent posts have been thoughtful and well-written. Congratulations on the improvement.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Ditto, I have also noticed a refreshing change in Mr. Ox's posts.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> John Kerry landed on the moon?


No, but he had a reputation for mooning people in high school.

The above was a feeble attempt at a "joke".


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think Kerry landed on the moon, but I think he helped create 'the initiatives that allowed' men to land on the moon. Trying to follow in Gore's footsteps of 'creating' the internet, I suppose.

BTW, I've heard from a really good friend <cough> Roger <cough> of mine, that no one has ever landed on the moon. It was all a hoax.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

How is roger doing? Is he still looking for the cities on Mars?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

There are cities on Mars?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

And fiber optics on Noah's Ark.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Nick said:


> There are cities on Mars?


Yes Nick There are cities on mars heres one.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> ...fiber optics on Noah's Ark.


That is a very strange comment, Chief. Smoking the peace pipe are we?



steveox said:


> There are cities on mars heres one.


Is that your hometown, Steve?


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick, have you never heard Roger's/Rage's (in)famous theory on Noah's fiber optics? Seems the ark was loaded with 'em! :ringo:


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

John Kerry did not land on the moon, he was too busy pulling people out of the water while the entire VC army was shooting at only his boat, while petting his dog, and helping Al Gore invent the internet, all the while, thinking about MLK and about how Nixon said they were not in Cambodia, even though neither was Kerry.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> That is a very strange comment, Chief. Smoking the peace pipe are we?
> 
> Is that your hometown, Steve?


You have a very short memory Nick. Both the cities on Mars and the fiber optics threads were pretty big here for awhile and have been referred to fairly often since.

Here is a link to how one of the two started. But both were pretty frequent discussion topics. Check out Post #9.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=10852


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Nick said:


> Is that your hometown, Steve?


Oh i thought you lived there nick. :smoking:


----------



## Paladin (Jun 20, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> You have a very short memory Nick. Both the cities on Mars and the fiber optics threads were pretty big here for awhile and have been referred to fairly often since.
> 
> Here is a link to how one of the two started. But both were pretty frequent discussion topics. Check out Post #9.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=10852


Wow...I think Roger was serious  . OOOOOKAAAYYYY (while slowly backing away)


----------

